# Spinning- Shawl with art yarn accent complete



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

It is done. Weaving the art yarn through the eyelet holes was a challenge until I finally thought....why not weave a crochet hook through the eyelets and pull the yarn through. Yes! The brain kicked in and so it became much easier and faster. I like it because, well, I like different. I am loving doing the art yarn but the challenge will be how to use it. I love a good challenge and I will figure that part out. The shawl yarn is I Love This Yarn by HL in Tweed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Very dramatic. It will be fun to wear.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Very innovative! Your talent is showing!! I love this.


----------



## Cdousi (Mar 12, 2013)

Love it. Ready for winter.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful. I love how the tweed and art yarn colors compliment each other.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

It turned out great!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it to. I like different things also So your art yarn was terrific and the way you used is very nice.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It turned out great! Very nice use of art yarns.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I was hoping you would post the finished shawl. It is really unique!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very unique. Shows off the art yarn.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty and am sure you will enjoy using it.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Great job at figuring out how to use your art yarn. I love it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone.....we are headed to winter so I will see how it wears.


----------

